# Wyoming Speed Goat



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Purchased over the counter, leftover tag, and made the best of it. Enjoy!

Guesses on score?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Wyoming Goat*

good goat! low 70's


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice goat there. nice job


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bravo! good work


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Good mass, the paddles are a little low. I'd say 75 B&C. Nice antelope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

71 6/8"

It just dawned on me where you are at. I recognize the background.

Good job.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice goat! As for the score, I'd say Hunter: 1, Antelope: 0........--------SS


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pic! Good job.


----------

